
Show HN: Gerph – A simple and blazing fast key-value configuration store API - nmaggioni
https://github.com/nmaggioni/gerph
======
calgoo
Is there no configurable security options available? Can't find any in the
readme file.

Edit: Looking in the code I can not find any auth options. I think at least a
simple authentication username / password should exist. I guess I can proxy it
from haproxy or another web host. (Im not talking about putting it on the
internet here, just on the local network).

------
philips
etcd uses boltdb, has both HTTP+JSON and gRPC endpoints, and is replicated
using RAFT. Why would I use this instead?

------
dozzie
OK, but I would rather see a _service_ than _just an API_. Merely API is not
enough for building things.

~~~
niftich
This project exposes a HTTP interface that proxies stuff to an underlying
boltdb instance. Host it yourself and it's suddenly a _service_. Or am I
misunderstanding your point?

~~~
dozzie
Oh, so the project is a service, after all. OP should have described it as so.

------
spotlmnop
How does this differ from Consul?

